# Giro GoPro mount broke- fluke or flaw?



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked up my wheels brand new Giro Montaro helmet today, unboxed it and got it all adjusted. Fits great and am super pumped to replace my 2 year old, clapped-out Bell Super. 







One of the main reasons I chose the Montaro was the GoPro mount for my headlight. I went to clip it in, and it was tight, but I got it sorted. 







That was the end of the awesomeness. I pulled the little latch tab to remove the mount....
and it [email protected]$king broke. First use. 








Is this a thing other users have encountered? I really like this helmet, but I won't put up with these breaking, or being afraid to remove it because it might break. Gotta decide before I wear it on the trail.

All opinions welcome.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I glued the thing in there.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks 
I decided keep the helmet I really like it.

So far, I've epoxied a strip of velcro to the back of the mount, and then used industrial velcro on the helmet near the back. It's not pretty from the inside, but it appears stable. I'll find out on Wednesday's nite ride.
If that doesn't work, I'll probably glue in the mount, and see how long I can get away with removing the light with popping in/out the breakaway circular part. 
I guess if that fails I'll just super glue the whole damned thing in and just live with a little less venting and mounting the light by screwing the GoPro halves together the way it is in the 3rd pic. I'm not gonna be pleased if that happens, to be honest.


----------

